# Ladies - Acrylic overlays for nails help



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all

Just visited a salon last week in Paphos for my acrylic overlays and she ( new girl ) has ruined my nails

Can anyone recommend a salon or mobile girl I can try asap

Many thanks


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Try the nail salon next to the Moufflon Bookstore. The owner is named Frosso and most of her nail tech's have been there for years. They are very busy all the time, but for an emergency you could probably just stop in and they would sympathize and help you. I don't know the phone number at the moment either otherwise I would give it to you.


----------

